# How come there's no photo shoot for non-fursuiters?



## Cave (Jul 18, 2015)

I've looked at every photo shoot and it shows the one's who are in costume only. I have never seen a photo shoot with non-fursuiters, have you? Why is that? What I am saying is why not take a big photo shoot of non-fursuiters too? Are they not important? Well I mean cause after all they also help put together the conventions and make it a fun and wonderful experience to be. And don't forget that they help pay the convention's and hotel's bills too. They should be included too so they don't feel left out. You know like have there own photo shoot after the fursuit photo shoot. Has anybody ever thought about this before? I'm not mad or angry, just wondering and want to see what your thoughts are on this. Thank You!


----------



## StormyChang (Jul 18, 2015)

"regular" or non suiters really aren't important at all for some reason.  (I don't suit, I don't get it)  For some reason furries lose their shit over suits, even horribly constructed ones.  But that's the obsession with giant group pictures of suiters, or fursuit parades and whatnot.  If you don't suit then you're just average, uninteresting, normal, ect. Not really worth photographing, especially in group.


----------



## GamingGal (Jul 18, 2015)

If you wanna see this happen, why not mention it to the convention people who head whatever convention you go to? Or try to gather a large group of non suiters and have your own photoshoot and hope it catches on. I think it'd be pretty neat cause non suiters are awesome, too.


----------



## PrincessParrot (Jul 18, 2015)

I can only assume because most fursuit are works of art and you can see large amounts of people anytime you want. Wouldn't do any harm with an out of suit photo though.


----------



## RedSavage (Jul 18, 2015)

Okay honestly? 

Why would a non-suiter photo-op be a thing?

Those photos are representations of the fursuit community. People who put hours of work into those suits. They're little visual pieces of art. To be frank, who cares to see a bunch of non-suiters in a photo? 

Can you think of any other con that does photoshoot of just ANYONE who shows up? Comic con? Pony con? Trek con? No? 

Maybe suiters get a photo-op because they went the extra mile and did something special for the con besides just show up.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jul 18, 2015)

At the monthly furbowl I attend on the Cape, we have a fursuit-only shoot followed by a shoot for the entire group.


----------



## RedSavage (Jul 19, 2015)

Fair enough. How big is that con btw?


----------



## Ocelot8 (Jul 19, 2015)

Well, I'm really not sure myself, though I guess it might have to do with fursuits being rarer and more special and that we can get pictures of non-suit wearing people any day. Still, it would be nice to have a picture of just everyone.


----------



## RedSavage (Jul 19, 2015)

For larger cons that would probably not be very pheasible.


----------



## Red_Lion _ (Jul 19, 2015)

I don't know a whole lot about furry cons or cons in general but I would assume that the purpose of photographing suiters only is to show off the best of the best suits and make the con look snazzy by showcasing the most skilled and dedicated fans. That guy who cut up his bathroom rug and hot glued ping-pong balls to it probably isn't getting a lot of love from the cameras either. Other cons, as far as I've heard, will take photos of groups that have costumed and non-costumed members. I don't know if furry conventions would go the extra length to exclude a non-suiter from a group photo but if they want to shoot just to showcase the best costumes that's their prerogative. My advice would be to bring a camera, take your own pictures, post them online.


----------



## StormyChang (Jul 19, 2015)

Though, Red, if you want to go the rout of it's artistic and people put a lot of work into those suits, that's cool an' all if the person who made the suit is wearing it.  Because if they didn't even make the suit then, like you say about the 'other' people at the con, those suiters just showed up and hung out too.  Just happened to be in a suit and all they did was put out the money for it and then wear it, they didn't put any work into the artistic creation of the suit at all except have the character pattern.


----------



## RedSavage (Jul 19, 2015)

StormyChang said:


> Though, Red, if you want to go the rout of it's artistic and people put a lot of work into those suits, that's cool an' all if the person who made the suit is wearing it.  Because if they didn't even make the suit then, like you say about the 'other' people at the con, those suiters just showed up and hung out too.  Just happened to be in a suit and all they did was put out the money for it and then wear it, they didn't put any work into the artistic creation of the suit at all except have the character pattern.



They're showin' off someone's work of art and all. And if you want to equate "money" as time and effort, since that money didn't come from out of nowhere. Plus a lot of people work with commissioners to design them. 

I think the main point here is that a photo of a bunch of people is just a photo of a bunch of people. A photo of a bunch of fursuiters is obviously a big showcase for a furry con.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 19, 2015)

I have seen photos of people not in fursuits at conventions. Obviously fursuiters are going to get more photos though. You don't go to a furry con to get a photo of a crowd of regular people.


----------



## StormyChang (Jul 19, 2015)

RedSavage said:


> They're showin' off someone's work of art and all. And if you want to equate "money" as time and effort, since that money didn't come from out of nowhere. Plus a lot of people work with commissioners to design them.
> 
> I think the main point here is that a photo of a bunch of people is just a photo of a bunch of people. A photo of a bunch of fursuiters is obviously a big showcase for a furry con.



I guess I just have a hard time with the idea that people who wear suits are gonna be treated as somehow more special than anyone else.  The art they're sporting just happens to be bigger and showier.  But almost everyone at a furcon has cool artwork hanging around their neck or clipped to their bags.  I mean at the end of the day we're all supposed to be just people, so setting aside special photo shoots and special parades just seems odd. ^^;  
(also forgot to say it in the last post to you, I like your new icon ^^)


----------



## Sylox (Jul 19, 2015)

You're not important. Shut up and deal with it. :V


----------



## RTDragon (Jul 19, 2015)

Well there have been some pictures with a fursuiter with a non fursuiter before so it really depends. And considering if i recall there are panels about this. But it depends on the con.


----------

